# Visual Basic > Office Development >  Need help on vba to listout employer name in listbox and popup from combobox

## vbjack44

Dear experts

I am begginer of vba, i need vba code on userform popup with team list from combobox selection

for e.g 
In main_page sheet i have combobox i want popup Userform depends upon selection of combobox Team Name

If i select Operation and click button "Mark attedence" userform1 will showoff with emp name and OnSite/OffSite data with X mutliple option

if i select Order Management and click button "Mark attedence" userform14 will showoff with emp name and OnSite/OffSite data with x multiple option

find the attachment.
error_3 jpeg image is my expected result

----------


## SamOscarBrown

If  you want VBA, you're in the wrong section of this forum.

Gonna notify the moderators so they can move it for you.

----------


## el84

Looks like even I could run up that code, with a number of command buttons and a random access file.

----------

